

Just open sourced the Apache QR module of lilqr.com and went with Python instead - siavash
http://siavashg.posterous.com/
Just switched the site over to a Python based version and decided to open source the Apache module that generated the QR-codes before.
======
ericflo
I would be curious to see what the performance is using PyPy instead of
CPython. Seems right up its alley after reading
[http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/07/realtime-image-
processi...](http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2011/07/realtime-image-processing-
in-python.html)

------
laumars
I wonder what the performance difference would be between using the Python
Apache plugin and running qrencode - the C executable (
<http://fukuchi.org/works/qrencode/index.en.html> ).

I know it's not clean to call shell commands from Apache - not to mention the
obvious performance hit with swapping environments - but perhaps the ELF vs
Python JIT might compensate for this.

Also, i'd be interested in a comparison of features between the two.

------
Game_Ender
Have you considered putting some of code back into a C extension? You could
probably get back most of the lost performance with only a little bit of C.

------
jonursenbach
When are you planning on open sourcing the Python version?

------
mirkules
I can't seem to find under what license is this released?

~~~
dous
Seems to be under a BSD-style license
<https://github.com/siavashg/mod_qr/blob/master/COPYING>

~~~
mirkules
Thanks. I saw the COPYING file, but since I'm not a legal expert (and since I
am considering using this as part of a big project), I was looking for a
declaration of a specific license rather than a few terms. Plus, I'm not that
familiar with Github so I thought maybe I was simply not seeing a "license"
section. Anyhow, thanks.

------
inportb
Have you considered Cython?

